# Probleme bei Schlauchbootaufbau



## Chips (27. August 2017)

Hallo,

habe mir vor 2 Wochen kurzentschlossen mein erstes Schlauchi
gekauft. War in der Nähe zu verkaufen und recht günstig.
Ein älteres Achilles LS-4.

Jetzt habe ich probiert es aufzubauen und bin kläglich gescheitert an dem letzten Teil des Holz-Einlegebodens.

Wie die Bretter dort platziert werden sollen ist mir schon klar,
aber egal ob ich vom Heck oder der Spitze  angefangen habe,
garnicht, halb oder voll aufgeblasen hat es nicht gepasst.

Ich hab in meiner Verzweiflung versucht das letzte Brett in der Mitte  probeweise von der Seite (bei plattem Schlauch) einzufügen,
selbst das hat nichts genutzt.

Ich habe jetzt bei Youtube gesehen das die mittleren Böden hochgehoben, eingerastet und dann runtergedrückt werden.
So ähnlich hatte ich das auch probiert, leider nichts.

Ich habe allmählich das Gefühl das die Böden 3cm zu lang für das Boot sind.

Kann mir jemand helfen.....

oder was für Auswirkungen hat es wenn ich das vorderste Teil in der Spitze einfach weglasse??? dort sitze oder Stehe ich ja 
eh nicht.

Chips


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme bei Schlauchbootaufbau*

HAst Du evtl. mal Fotos? 
Steh grade aufm Schlauch mit "einrasten"?


----------



## Chips (27. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme bei Schlauchbootaufbau*

So hab grad mal Fotos gemacht,

mit "einrasten" meine ich das einfügen der Holzböden in die Plastikschienen (grau), welche die Holzteile verbinden.

Habs auch versucht mit hochheben der beiden mittleren Böden,
aber das Problem war das ich sie kaum- bis garnicht anheben
konnte.....

Ist denn die Methode des zusammenbauens mit dem anheben/zusammenstecken/runterdrücken
der mittleren Holzböden der richtige Weg   ???
und ich stelle mich nur zu dämlich an|uhoh:


 Chips


----------



## sprogoe (27. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme bei Schlauchbootaufbau*

Frag doch mal den Vorbesitzer, wenn das Boot doch aus Deiner Nähe war. Auf keinen Fall aber das Bugbrett weglassen, verliert das Boot seine Gleiteigenschaft. Versuch auch mal die Bretter einzulegen, ohne Luft in den Schläuchen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Taxidermist (27. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme bei Schlauchbootaufbau*

@ Chips, das muss genau so zusammen gebaut werden, wie du es dir gedacht hast!
Also zuerst die Teile vorn und hinten rein und dann in der Mitte runterdrücken und "spannen".
Da darfst du auch ruhig mit Körpergewicht arbeiten, soll heißen mit dem Fuß drauf drücken.
Ich habe mal ein Bombard Schlauchi zusammen gebaut, war genau son Murks.
Einer der Gründe warum ich Schlauchboote nicht mag!
Hilfreich ist es, die Teile an den Kanten und die Plastikschienen mit etwas Schmierseife, zum Rutschen zu überreden!
Ansonsten dran bleiben, nicht aufgeben, das muss passen!
Natürlich sollte der Schlauch nur gerade so aufgeblasen werden das er steht, erst wenn der Boden drin ist, voll aufpumpen.

Jürgen


----------



## schlotterschätt (27. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme bei Schlauchbootaufbau*

Kiekste mal hier wie das gemacht wird und genauso muss das auch bei Deinem Gummidampfer hinhauen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFu2sfQnec4


----------



## Chips (27. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme bei Schlauchbootaufbau*

Danke für die Antworten.

In den Videos sieht das ja echt einfach aus.
 Vielleicht wurden die Böden und Verbindungsschienen bei den neueren Schlauchbooten ja benutzerfreundlicher gestaltet bzw.
optimiert.

Aber ich werde dranbleiben und noch einen Versuch starten und 
wenn ich es nicht hinkriege war der Kauf ein Schuss in den Ofen.
wollte das Ding nächstes Jahr im Wohnmobil Urlaub in Norwegen mitnehmen, aber wenn das jedesmal so ein Krampf mit dem Aufbauen ist, bleibe ich wohl Uferangler

Chips


----------



## bombe20 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme bei Schlauchbootaufbau*

nicht die flinte ins korn werfen. als ich vor zwanzig jahren erstmalig mein pouch faltboot aufgebaut habe, wollte es auch nicht auf anhieb klappen. mit ein wenig fummelei und übung lassen sich die notwendigen kniffe finden.


----------



## Chips (28. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme bei Schlauchbootaufbau*

Es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen, ich habs nochmal probiert.
Den Schlauch ca. 30% aufgepumpt und dann vorschriftsmäßig vorgegangen....und es hat geklappt:vik:.

Trotzdem ist es ein Gezerre, schieben und drücken, aber es kann nur besser werden|rolleyes.

Jetzt muss ich noch eine vernünftige Pumpe besorgen evtll. elektrisch (12V), könnt ihr da was empfehlen???

Und dann....wird noch ein Motor gekauft, max. 6PS dürfen ran, aber tragbar muss er auch noch sein also kein Zwozylinder Viertakt mit 6/8 PS.

Was meint ihr was ich ranhängen muss um alleine vernünftig vorwärts zu kommen, 2,5 PS sind zwar schön leicht (13-17kg)
aber wohl zu wenig, oder|kopfkrat

Hier ein Link zum Boot
http://www.bootsmarkt.de/Boot/616436/Achilles-LS-4.html

Chips


----------



## Tommes63 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme bei Schlauchbootaufbau*



Chips schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es ein Gezerre, schieben und drücken, aber es kann nur besser werden|rolleyes.


Das kenne ich, von meinem Schlauchboot mit dem ich angefangen hab. Ein Grund warum ich auf ein festes Boot umgestiegen bin. Aber mit Übung geht es.


Chips schrieb:


> Was meint ihr was ich ranhängen muss um alleine vernünftig vorwärts zu kommen, 2,5 PS sind zwar schön leicht (13-17kg)
> aber wohl zu wenig, oder|kopfkrat


Also wenn es dein Budget zu lässt, dann das was der Hersteller zu lässt, Gewicht und Leistung nicht überschreiten und dann solltest du auch mit 2 Personen gut vorwärts kommen.

4 Takt ist sparsam, wiegt etwas mehr und darf beim Transport nur auf eine bestimmte Seite gelegt werden, sonst läuft das Motoröl aus (außer die neuen Yamahas, da geht das auch anders).

2 Takt qualmt, stinkt, säuft, ist aber leichter und besser zu transportieren.

Motorenhersteller: so richtig schlechte gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr. Nimm einen wo du einen Vertragshändler/Schrauber in deiner Nähe hast (Wartung, Garantie, Ersatzpropeller), ansonsten ist gespartes Geld mal ebend für Ersatzteilbeschaffung und Fahrerei drauf gegangen.

Ach noch was: gebrauchte Motoren sind, wenn gut gewartet, nichts was einen vom Kauf abschrecken sollte.


----------



## allegoric (29. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme bei Schlauchbootaufbau*

Als Pumpe kann ich die (teure) Pumpe: *Scoprega Bravo BTP 12* wärmstes empfehlen. Die pumpt 2-stufig auf. Zuerst mit Lüfter, um schnell viel Volumen zu produzieren und startet ab einem bestimmten Innendruck den Kompressor, um bis zu 1 Bar im Boot zu platzieren. Damit sind auch Hochdruckböden aufblasbar. Sau geiles Teil und super flexibel durch die 12V Zangen, die man direkt an der Gel/AGM-Batterie anschließen zu können oder am Zig-Anzünder oder direkt an der Autobatterie. Ich habe für diesen Zweck noch ne kleine 7 AH Gelbatterie für 20 Eus dazu gekauft. Jetzt kommt das Teil auch beim Zelten fürs Luftbett mit. Ich finds geil .


----------



## Fishangler (29. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme bei Schlauchbootaufbau*

Bravo Pumpen sind schon Highend  
 Bei deiner Schlauchigröße würd ich dir eine von der Bucht empfehlen für 10 €. Den 12V Zigarettenanschluss kappen und mit 2 Krokozangen versehen, schon bekommst die an jede 12V Batterie.


----------



## Chips (30. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme bei Schlauchbootaufbau*

Ja, recht teuer ist die Bravo BTP schon, das analoge Modell für ca. 120€. aber was muss das muss.

Es geht zwar auch mit der Doppelhubpumpe, aber ziemlich schweißtreibend und mein Rücken beschwert sich halt danach.

@Fischangler
So ein Billigteil habe ich auch beim ersten aufpumpen benutzt.
Das geht gar nicht...reicht vielleicht fürn Gästebett, hat einfach zu wenig Druck.

Chips


----------



## Fishangler (31. August 2017)

*AW: Probleme bei Schlauchbootaufbau*

Den Rest mach ich mit einer Fußpumpe. Das reicht meistens aus. Innerhalb von einer viertel stunde ist das Boot aufgepumpt. Die Pumpe hält für die paar Euro auch schon 3 1/2 Jahre.

 Wer mehr ausgibt hat auch mehr Komfort, ganz klar. Nur wenn man das Boot nur wenige male ans Wasser bringt lohnt die Investition von 120€, meiner Meinung nach, nicht.


----------

